# Goodbye My Sweet Boy



## Stormy (Apr 14, 2007)

We lost our boy this morning. We got an extra week and a half with him. Out of the blue he started having problems peeing and his back legs started acting up. The vet put him on Zeniquin and Rimadyl. Within 3 and a half hours of being home he was peeing normal again and we had hope. He started acting like his normal self. Following his family around getting toys for us. Being his happy loveable self. But things took a turn for the worse the past few days. He slowly lost his interest in eating his breakfast and then dinner as well. He lost control of his bladder the last couple of days and it was a real struggle to get up and walk. This morning we took him into the vet. Hoping against all odds. He had a 103 fever. We talked it over with her and made the choice that he should be put to sleep. As she felt it was neurological. We got to take him outside when he got to see a butterfly a salamander and a blue jay. Then something that tugged on my heart. Another dog came into the vet and it was a little GSD. The only dog we got to see when we were outside. We took him in and he got his catheter. She brought him back into the room and he ran straight to me and gave me one last big kiss. He circled a couple times and laid down. Instead of making him get up again we rested his head on the blanket she had got him. We got to say our goodbyes. Giving him kisses and pets and telling him we loved him. then he went to the bridge. 


I will always remember you buddy. His love for playing Frisbee, chasing balls and playing soccer goalie, running around the kitchen table and chasing me into the living room, eating ice cubes, chewing on his bone and thinking you needed his paw to help you hold on. Playing in your swimming pool splashing all around. Loving the rain and barking at your blue jays. You came into my life when I needed you the most. We spent almost 10 and a half wonderful years together. Last night he had special treats of chicken in his food. This morning I even snuck you one more piece before you went to the vet. I love you buddy. :crying:

May 4th 2007 - Oct 16th 2017


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss! Such a beautiful GSD.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss...RIP Berrin.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. RIP handsome boy.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry. We never have them long enough.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

Getting weepy cuz I know your sadness. Very sorry.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Our deepest sympathy for your loss. Great looking pup!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

He was such a beauty. I'm weepy too, been there, done that, mine loved ice cubes, touched a nerve that--it's good to speak of him, to tell his story, to remember, even when it hurts so much. We read, and remember. 
Sorry for your loss, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Even though they are animals they are so much more then just pets it is a gift to experience such unconditional love. So Sorry for your loss.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. RIP Berrin.


----------



## marycrft (Jun 1, 2009)

So very sorry for your lose.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone it really means a lot. I had to catch myself just a little bit ago. In my mind thinking I was going to go downstairs and see what he was up to. Only to remind myself that he's not with us anymore. Going back and forth between being okay talking about him and crying at any thought of something he would do. But it makes it easier knowing we did what was best for him. After having a extra week and a half with him to shower him with hugs and kisses. I was going to post a few old videos I found today. But just not sure how. As it didn't seem to work in drag and drop for videos.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Very hard lose a friend in such this way. We know that this day Will become but we are even nearly prepared. Your fellow gone but left with you such Good Memories and love so every Second counted so much.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## mcgratht (Sep 17, 2017)

So Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Azws6 (Sep 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## tryzub (Apr 7, 2017)

Deepest sympathies for your loss, went through that about a month ago. Phantom pain looking for him and expecting him to there waiting for the morning walk are particularly painful. Hope you find another life long friend like we did. It does't replace him but fills the hole in your heart.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful homage to a beautiful dog :crying:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

If there is ever a place to go where people will understand your lose, it is here. (((hugs)))


----------



## Stormy (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks so much for the support and kind words from everyone. Today was a pretty tough day. Thinking about what had happened last Monday morning I just lay in bed thinking about him until the time had passed. Then I got up and we headed out to get a new photo album for his 200 pictures we will be printing this week. When we got the call from the vet that we could pickup his ashes. Our vet was truly wonderful compared to our vet experience when Strom passed. She sent us a hand written letter 3 days after. She was very sweet and kind to him and us on that day. 

Tryzub I really know the feeling. The first 3-4 days I had a hard time going downstairs. As I would just look at his favorite spots and breakdown. We will have a new fur baby sooner than later. Doubtful by Christmas which will be pretty weird. As it will be our first Christmas in 21 years without a dog. But he loved Christmas/opening gifts so much I think it would be wrong. But by April and my birthday hopefully we will have a new friend to love and cherish. The funny thing is it's like every place we go we see a German Shepherd puppy now.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I understand last year unpacking Christmas decorations I looked at Lucky's stocking and the loss came back. Sometimes I still look for him next to the couch or t the door. You will know when its the right time.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 14, 2007)

Did you put up Lucky's stocking? I have been going back and forth on the idea of putting Berrin's stocking up. I have read about doing it. But not sure if it would cause more pain than good.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Stormy said:


> Did you put up Lucky's stocking? I have been going back and forth on the idea of putting Berrin's stocking up. I have read about doing it. But not sure if it would cause more pain than good.


No I didn't. In fact I had a really hard time last year decorating. I did hang his ornaments. I think it depends on the individual and where you are at. I loved his stocking and our other GSDs stockings. I think I need to start a tradition to remember him and Daisy. I have Charlie now who is a sable like Daisy and sometimes I swear Daisy is pulling her strings. It helped .


----------

